# Not kennel cough again!!!!



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Can't believe Bonnie has kennel cough again. She has had it once and has had the vaccination. She can't go out for a week and is driving me barmy! 
She hurls herself against the back door when I take Dexter out for his walk and is being extremely lively and naughty without her twice daily walks. I feel so sorry for her and guilty leaving her behind. The kennel cough itself isn't really bothering her that much although she is honking like a goose a lot of the time!
There is apparently a lot of it in my area of Surrey.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh poor Bonnie...hope she isn't coughing for too long.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh poor Bonnie and poor you Tess. Lets hope she gets over it quickly this time.

I love your description of her honking like a goose  It did make me smile.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah... Poor little Bonnie 


xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah sorry to hear this Tess, again.Hope she stops coughing soon and can join you and Dexter x x


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Aww sorry to hear this...get well soon Bonnie. X


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Poor Bonnie, get well soon! Bad luck Tess


----------

